# Stereotypical tranny names?



## FarCentrist (Mar 2, 2022)

You can often tell who is a tranny just by their names. The names MtF give themselves seem to fall in these categories:

1) Porn star names. Often alliterated (both first and last names share the same letter). The name of choice for the most degenerate coomer trannies. 

2) Mythological or cultural names. Like Freya, the goddess of fertility (ironically enough). Or Aurora. For trannies who think highly of themselves and who think they can get respect or feel special just by having a fancy name. 

3) Old fashioned names that aren't used anymore. Doreen from /r/antiwork says hi. A tranny who chooses an old fashioned name may also like female gender roles. But only for cooming purposes. 

4) Others. Like culturally appropriating foreign names. Anything else? 

I'm not too familiar with FtM names but tranny men are so unconvincing men, they probably choose pussyass sounding male names.


----------



## R00T (Mar 2, 2022)

you forgot troon name supreme: Lillith.  like they latch on to that one for some weird reason.


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Mar 2, 2022)

Slightly misspelled super feminine-looking names (eg: Krystle), but from the last generation or from the decade they were born. I noticed they tend to avoid gender-ambiguous names like Alex for some reason.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Mar 2, 2022)

i hear sophie a lot


----------



## $5.3 Million Dollars (Mar 2, 2022)

Aiden is the FTM go-to from what I've seen. You also see a lot of nonstandard spellings to stand out. 


North America said:


> I noticed they tend to avoid gender-ambiguous names like Alex for some reason


I've seen the ones who specifically want to be 'agender/non-binary' use Alex and other neutral ones before, but they tend to have retarded spelling. Alyx/Alyyx for that example I've seen in the wild.


----------



## SandyCat (Mar 2, 2022)

Artemis


----------



## Takodachi (Mar 2, 2022)

MtF almost always go for a "cute" name, like Sophie, Nathalie and Alice.


----------



## zero-who (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 2, 2022)

Hannah
Laura


$5.3 Million Dollars said:


> Aiden


It sucks because one of my best friends growing up was named Aiden


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Mar 2, 2022)

John Doe


----------



## FarCentrist (Mar 2, 2022)

R00T said:


> you forgot troon name supreme: Lillith.  like they latch on to that one for some weird reason.


What's the opposite of Lillith? 

The whole point of succubus demons is that they are sexually irresistible and any man who falls for her will get his soul stolen. 

Now look at your average tranny.


----------



## theshitposter (Mar 2, 2022)

What's the reason for this website's obsession with trannies? WHO TF takes their time out to even think about them


----------



## SandyCat (Mar 2, 2022)

theshitposter said:


> What's the reason for this website's obsession with trannies? WHO TF takes their time out to even think about them


This is one of the few places left on the internet where you can laugh at troons


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Mar 2, 2022)

theshitposter said:


> What's the reason for this website's obsession with trannies? WHO TF takes their time out to even think about them


hard to not think about them when they infect the internet in the same vain as their stinkdiches


----------



## Wuornos (Mar 2, 2022)

They usually pick feminine, White sounding names especially names that sound like Disney princesses. Blaire White and Munroe Bergdorf are two good examples.


----------



## theshitposter (Mar 2, 2022)

SandyCat said:


> This is one of the few places left on the internet where you can laugh at troons


Totally true but "haha troon " "haha tranny " loses the novelty so fast. They don't even enter my mindspace until i see a retard sperging over them in some random unrelated thread


----------



## FarCentrist (Mar 2, 2022)

theshitposter said:


> Totally true but "haha troon " "haha tranny " loses the novelty so fast. They don't even enter my mindspace until i see a retard sperging over them in some random unrelated thread


It's not our fault that trannies constantly act narcissistic and give ever more retarded takes to be deserving of ridicule, the latest big example is Doreen from antiwork. This tranny was so absurd, he was all over mainstream news and the shitstorm that followed. If you ask me, trannies are nowhere near losing novelty. The tranny in women's sports issue is nowhere near resolved yet and it will never not look ridiculous for a skirt wearing man competing with women half his height

For me, an example of "losing novelty" would be byuu. He was a bit prone to drama in his community and suicide baiting but overall he kept his head down to work on his emulator so kiwifarms left him alone and his thread here was limited to 13 pages. In fact, CIA Nigger, someone close to byuu and provided much of the early byuu material, ended up being the bigger lolcow.

Well, until byuu sent null blackmail emails and the rest is history.


----------



## theshitposter (Mar 2, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> It's not our fault that trannies constantly act narcissistic and give ever more retarded takes to be deserving of ridicule, the latest big example is Doreen from antiwork. This tranny was so absurd, he was all over mainstream news and the shitstorm that followed. If you ask me, trannies are nowhere near losing novelty. The tranny in women's sports issue is nowhere near resolved yet and it will never not look ridiculous for a skirt wearing man competing with women half his height
> 
> For me, an example of "losing novelty" would be byuu. He was a bit prone to drama in his community and suicide baiting but overall he kept his head down to work on his emulator so kiwifarms left him alone and his thread here was limited to 13 pages. In fact, CIA Nigger, someone close to byuu and provided much of the early byuu material, ended up being the bigger lolcow.
> 
> Well, until byuu sent null blackmail emails and the rest is history.


Antiwork, women sports etc are issue based drama and they clearly make sense to discuss.
But most of the times this website is "why did chicken cross the road? To get the hormone pills"
"knock knock. Who's there? Tranny. Tranny who? 41% haha."


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Mar 2, 2022)

Bambi
Christine


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Mar 2, 2022)

Kai is a FTM name I see far too often.

Summer for MTF.


----------



## FarCentrist (Mar 2, 2022)

You can often tell who is a tranny just by their names. The names MtF give themselves seem to fall in these categories:

1) Porn star names. Often alliterated (both first and last names share the same letter). The name of choice for the most degenerate coomer trannies. 

2) Mythological or cultural names. Like Freya, the goddess of fertility (ironically enough). Or Aurora. For trannies who think highly of themselves and who think they can get respect or feel special just by having a fancy name. 

3) Old fashioned names that aren't used anymore. Doreen from /r/antiwork says hi. A tranny who chooses an old fashioned name may also like female gender roles. But only for cooming purposes. 

4) Others. Like culturally appropriating foreign names. Anything else? 

I'm not too familiar with FtM names but tranny men are so unconvincing men, they probably choose pussyass sounding male names.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Mar 2, 2022)

Dumb Bitch Smoothie said:


> Kai is a FTM name I see far too often.
> 
> Summer for MTF.


Another one is Blaine


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Mar 2, 2022)

Emily is one a common one I see for MtF


----------



## Ishtar (Mar 3, 2022)

I've often noticed they use mono gendered names, or sometimes use names that would they be not abominations would be utterly unremarkable, the point of the latter is to shock and provoke dead naming so they can reeee!, the point of the former is generally for ambiguity or to lure people who might sense they are a troon for sex/rape/murder.


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (Mar 3, 2022)

"Oliver" is by far the most used and abused TIF-implemented name I've run into. I've also run into more than one who chose to go by "Bjorn". 

For TIMs, I think their favorite might be "Alice". 

Has anyone else noticed that troons of both sorts love adopting the surname of "Valentine"? That sucks ass for the actual people who legitimately have that surname. Now people who're legitimately named Valentine are going to get scrutiny that's been brought about by the tranny stereotypes.


----------



## Jimmy Hopkins (Mar 3, 2022)

Ramona.


----------



## Bibendum (Mar 3, 2022)

TIM: Alice, Luna, Zoey
TIF: Aiden its variants (e.g. Cayden), Finn, Liam, Kai, Oliver


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Mar 3, 2022)

Far Centrist is pretty high on the tranny Troon list


----------



## Slimy Time (Mar 4, 2022)

Think about your stereotypical female porn star names. Almost all of those or some variation are tranny names. MtF Trannies are coomers by default, so that's where they get inspiration for their names.


----------



## ñññ (Mar 4, 2022)

Jessica is a common tranny name. The ones I've seen using it usually thought of themselves as very feminine, delicate and even bimbo looking.


R00T said:


> you forgot troon name supreme: Lillith.  like they latch on to that one for some weird reason.


I've seen at least 10 trannies use that stupid name. The name is also popular with pesky red/green/blue haired fat feminists.


----------



## Rick Flairening (Mar 4, 2022)

DESTINY, any spelling of it. I think they think it's grand and maybe points to their inevitable march into their 'true gender', or some shit.


----------



## FarCentrist (Mar 12, 2022)

Rick Flairening said:


> DESTINY, any spelling of it. I think they think it's grand and maybe points to their inevitable march into their 'true gender', or some shit.


Is destiny the twitch debate bro streamer a tranny?


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 12, 2022)

You forgot 2 details OP. Sometimes trannies will name themselves after something that is very close to them. The tranny who runs Veekun.com and is also named Eevee on Twitter named himself/herself Evilyn.

Unimaginative trannies will simply pick the female version of their name like Jonathan to Jessica or Christian to Christine for example. Most names have both a male variant and a female counterpart, so a ton of trannies do that. It's really easy to guess their deadnames.

As for outright retarded tranny names, there's Skye and Luna.


----------



## Tranimal Farm (Mar 12, 2022)

Aiden is a good FtM meme name


----------



## Frencel (Mar 12, 2022)

If you see a literal random noun for a name, it's most likely going to be a female claiming to be nonbinary. (androgyny but lv.99 rare and unique)


----------



## Tard Repository (Mar 12, 2022)

_*THE*_ top FTM tranny names are Eli (not Elijah, just Eli), Oli/Oliver and Kai. I would put money on it. Milo is pretty high on the list, too.

MTF's tend to be at least _slightly_ more creative with their chosen names, so there's that.


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Mar 12, 2022)

How has no one mentioned Noah and Jamie for tifs yet? 

As for tims, it's a bit more random as they'll pick the name of either the kid they grew up wanting to bone/skinwalk OR they'll pick the porn star they want to bone/skinwalk. 

Like stereotypical dirty old men/creepy incels they are.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Mar 12, 2022)

Aurora


----------



## Spicboyskafan (Mar 12, 2022)

what ever the fuck your name is but add an -ina or -etta


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 21, 2022)

Not so much a name as an online handle thing, but if you come across a woman on a forum or other social media who uses two first names, e.g.  “Tiffany Eleanor” or “Sophie Christina,”  it usually turns out to be a troon. Especially if it’s a forum for a sperg hobby.


----------



## FarCentrist (Jun 16, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> Aurora


I think more men have aurora as a name than women at this point.


----------



## FarCentrist (Mar 2, 2022)

You can often tell who is a tranny just by their names. The names MtF give themselves seem to fall in these categories:

1) Porn star names. Often alliterated (both first and last names share the same letter). The name of choice for the most degenerate coomer trannies. 

2) Mythological or cultural names. Like Freya, the goddess of fertility (ironically enough). Or Aurora. For trannies who think highly of themselves and who think they can get respect or feel special just by having a fancy name. 

3) Old fashioned names that aren't used anymore. Doreen from /r/antiwork says hi. A tranny who chooses an old fashioned name may also like female gender roles. But only for cooming purposes. 

4) Others. Like culturally appropriating foreign names. Anything else? 

I'm not too familiar with FtM names but tranny men are so unconvincing men, they probably choose pussyass sounding male names.


----------



## IKOL (Jun 16, 2022)

I know at least three marissas and all three are depraved, self-loathing, supposedly kid diddling dogfucking faggots.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Jun 16, 2022)

Evelyn, Vivian, Nicole, Jessica, Gertrude.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jun 16, 2022)

All of the pussy cat dolls names.


----------



## The Ugly One (Jun 16, 2022)

theshitposter said:


> Antiwork, women sports etc are issue based drama and they clearly make sense to discuss.
> But most of the times this website is "why did chicken cross the road? To get the hormone pills"
> "knock knock. Who's there? Tranny. Tranny who? 41% haha."


lmao 41% gets me every time


----------



## Positron (Jun 16, 2022)

Cassandra.  Because they all think they are wise but no one ever listen to them.

Fake men love Old-Testament names like Noah, Elijah and Seth (and of course Joshua) for some reason.


----------



## Meat Target (Jun 16, 2022)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Evelyn, Vivian, Gertrude.


Old lady names


mario if smoke weed said:


> Nicole, Jessica


Hot sorority girl names. 

Why this discrepancy?


----------



## Luigi McPizza (Jun 17, 2022)

I know an autistic tranny who is very into MLP (he obsessed over the show even before trooning) and his favorite character is a villain named Discord. When he trooned, he changed his name to Eris which is the Greek goddess... of Discord


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Jun 20, 2022)

TIMs seem to really like flower names - Rose, Violet and Lily in particular, but I wouldn't be surprised if Daisy, Jasmine, Iris etc. were also common choices. Most likely because flowers are symbols of femininity, so it becomes yet another way to prove they're REAL LAYDEEZ. I've also come across a few going by Emma.

Most of the common TIF choices have already been mentioned, but I'll add Asher and Theo. Then there's the non binary names which also tend to be nature themed or otherwise hippy dippy - Juniper, Wren, River, Sky/Skylar. And they also really seem to like the name Quinn.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jun 21, 2022)

Luigi McPizza said:


> I know an autistic tranny who is very into MLP (he obsessed over the show even before trooning) and his favorite character is a villain named Discord. When he trooned, he changed his name to Eris which is the Greek goddess... of Discord


eris is also the generally accepted name of r63'd discord.
don't ask me why i know this.


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (Jun 21, 2022)

Vivian only to be written Charlie or whatever their birth name is on the grave stone


mario if smoke weed said:


> Jessica


----------



## FarCentrist (Jun 21, 2022)

Vivian


----------



## malapropism (Jun 21, 2022)

preaching to the choir but Alicia, Alice, Athena, Sophia, Lilith


2manycats said:


> TIMs seem to really like flower names - Rose, Violet and Lily in particular,


This too.

TIFs have extremely embarrassing names that sometimes out themselves as part of the superwholock or associated fandoms because they sound like OC from steampunk or doctor who. TIFs chose the names and physique that would of resulted in bullying in a male dominated space.


2manycats said:


> Quinn


and PW, Seth is super common, like 2 from the same class.


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Jun 22, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> Vivian


It's extremely ironic that Elon Musk's son renamed himself Vivian because much like Evelyn and Ashley it was originally a posh boy's name. Though I think confusion with the feminine version Vivienne is what turned it into a girl's name.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jun 23, 2022)

I’ve met a few trannies (FTM) named Kelly or Taylor, the last Taylor looked like a wish.com Jeffrey Epstein in drag, that shit put me off my food


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 25, 2022)

theshitposter said:


> What's the reason for this website's obsession with trannies? WHO TF takes their time out to even think about them


Trannies are one of the three main pillars which hold-up this site


----------



## FarCentrist (Jun 25, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Trannies are one of the three main pillars which hold-up this site


Chris Chan is the second one, what's the third?


----------



## Nora Freeze (Jun 25, 2022)

Every TiF at anime conventions I've met have chosen "Nick," "Mike," and "Xander."


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 25, 2022)

FarCentrist said:


> Chris Chan is the second one, what's the third?


Autism, but close
The third pillar is the bullying of these two groups of "people", for the extraction of lulz


----------

